# Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen



## Mull (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab heute ein Modellboot im Keller wiederentdeckt und ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich dieses ja als Futterboot beim Karpfenangeln benutzen könnte. 
Das Boot hat eine Reichweite von 400m. Das müsste ja wohl ausreichend sein. Auch eine Tragkraft bis zu 2 Kg dürften kein Problem darstellen. (glaube ich zumindest  )

Naja nun frage ich mich jedoch, wie ich das Futter ins Wasser werfen kann. Ich hab schon eine Idee wie ich eine kleine Kiste auf dem Modellbau montieren könnte, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich mit einer Art Fernbedienung das Futter dann ins Wasser befördere #c
Ich hoffe, dass jemand mit mehr Know-How in Sachen Elektronik mir villeicht einen guten Tipp geben könnte wie man das macht.

mfg,
Olli


----------



## don rhabano (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Also ich hätte ne alternative idee:  einfach so eine  art anhänger (aus styropor mit ner holzplatte als boden) für  das Futter rein hinten dran hängen, dann einfach nen Zünder kaufen (modellbauladen für rauchladungen) und an nen d böller kleben -den böller an die holzplatte ,an die stelle fahr und zünden.....

naja muss schon sagen meien blitzideee ist sau bescheuert


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Hi,
begabt in Sachen Elektronik bin ich nun auch wieder nicht. Aber im Modellbau gibt es so Servos. Fragt sich nur ob die stark genug sind... Was auch gehen könnte wäre ein Klappe im Boden der Kiste. Die Frage ist nur wie geht die auf??? Es gibt da so Hydraulik Teile. Die sind auch ferngelenkt und die haben genug Kraft aber ich weiss nicht was die kosten^^.
Haste schonmal an was mechanisches gedacht???

Greetz FF

P.S.: ich bin in in einem anderen Forum dort hat sich auch jemand nen Futterboot selbstgebastelt.
Ich such wenn du willst mal die E-Mail von ihm raus.


----------



## don rhabano (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Es gibt da so Hydraulik Teile. .


 
Japp einfach mal in den Modellbauladen gehen und nach nem ferbgesteuerten, wenns geht wasserrdichten hydraulikarmin 10-20cm...


----------



## Koghaheiner (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Hi,


kommt jetzt auf das Boot an, auf ein Rennboot würd ich das nicht bauen aber am einfachsten wäre ein Aufbau auf dem Deck der nach dem Kipplasterprinzip das Futter nach hinten abkippt, also ab ins Kinderszimmer, den Playmobil Laster von seiner Kippe befreien, ab in den Keller, das Ding einseitig gelagert auf dem Boot befestigen, vorne die Hydraulik oder ein Seilsystem mit Umlenkrolle dran, Servo anschließen, fertig... 
Ich persönlich träume ja immer noch von einem kleinen Trawler mit dem man dann statt mit der Senke die Köderfische rausholt...:m oder einfach mal schleppt... sollte man allerdings nen starken Motor und nen unsinkbares Boot haben (nicht ganz ernst gemeint..)

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> kommt jetzt auf das Boot an, auf ein Rennboot würd ich das nicht bauen aber am einfachsten wäre ein Aufbau auf dem Deck der nach dem Kipplasterprinzip das Futter nach hinten abkippt, also ab ins Kinderszimmer, den Playmobil Laster von seiner Kippe befreien, ab in den Keller, das Ding einseitig gelagert auf dem Boot befestigen, vorne die Hydraulik oder ein Seilsystem mit Umlenkrolle dran, Servo anschließen, fertig...
> ...




#6#6

Rumpf eines Schleppers nehmen. Hier z.B. http://www.g-schmidt.com/shop.php?group=15
Zwo dicke Schottelantriebe rein und als spielerei Bugstrahlruder, maßstabsgetreue Suchscheinwerfer mit Power sowie Positionslichter :m 
Bei so einen Rumpf, z.B. des _Schlepp- und Ankerziehschiff "TS 61 Force" :l könnte man die Aufbauten/Decks weg lassen und das "Kipplaster-Prinzip" anweden. Per Seilzug oder Schneckenantrieb. 
Hydaulisch geht auch, ist aber sehr kostenintensiv. Gibt es im Motormodellflug für die Einziehfahrwerke: _http://www.d2air.at/index.php?templateid=artikel&id=2450&search=

Hier mit Servos um mit entsprechendem Rumpf (auf Katamaranbasis) eine Luke im Rumpf zu öffnen, so wie es bei den meisten käuflich zu erwerbenden Futterbooten ist. Da bei diesem Prinzip der Haken mit Köder am Heck transportiert wird und per Lösemechanismus ausgeklinkt wird, ist der Schraubenantrieb eher ungeeignet. Als Alternative bietet sich ein Jetantrieb an. Aber auch hier kostet Qualität nun mal auch Geld... 

http://www.d2air.at/index.php?templateid=artikel&id=2060&search=

http://www.jet-drive.de/cms/compone...art/page,shop.browse/category_id,2/Itemid,17/


Akkus, Ladegerät, Empfänger, Regler, ggf. Ruderanlage + den ganzen Krempel den man zum bauen braucht mal aussen vorgelassen, benötigt man einen Sender (Fernsteuerung). Vor dem Kauf sollte fest stehen wieviele Kanäle man benötigt! 
https://shop.graupner.de/webuerp/servlet/AA?wgr=513


(die Links bitte nur als Beispiel betrachten!)

@Mull, kannst Du ein paar nähere Angaben zu deinem Rumpf geben? Maße und Fotos wären gut!



Greets

Doc


----------



## Koghaheiner (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Hehehe,

ich stell mir grade vor wie ein 1m Hecht/Zander bei so einem Boot am Heck hängt... das sind dann etwa Walfang Dimensionen.

Wie gesagt, alles nur Spinnerei, nicht das es nachher hier wieder eine Diskussion gibt. 

Aber ich denke das ein normales Modelboot ohne großes Modifikationen nicht als Futterboot geeignet ist. Mit einem Katamaranrumpf und einer Bodenklappe ist das wahrscheinlich unkomplizierter zu bewerkstelligen. Zum Köder/Hakenausbringen sollte aber jedes Boot mit halbwegs glattem Achterdeck genügen, einfach raustuckern, an der richtigen Stelle den Bügel an der Rolle zu und das boot gradeaus weiterfahren lassen. 

Gruß

Kogha


@Doc: da fällt mit auch noch eine Modell-Helikopterlösung ein, ein Futternetz über dem Zielgebiet ausklinken, fertig. Oder ein Modell-Uboot, an der richtigen Stelle einfach Klappe auf und das Futter wird rausgewaschen. Oder hab ich bei uns auf einem Modellflugplatz schon gesehen, Zielabwurf aus ca. 10 m Höhe aus Modell-Bombern. Statt der Wasserbombe dann eine Futterbombe. Ha, wenn man seine Fantasie schweifen lässt fallen einem doch ein paar sinnvolle Anwendungen von Modellen ein. ;-)


----------



## mr.krabs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Wie schnell löst sich PVA-Schnur eigentlich auf?
Ansonsten nimmst du nen PVA-beutel, machst ihn an dein Boot dran, fährst damit schnell raus und wartest, dass sich die Schnur auflöst.


----------



## Dimi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Du machst aus deinem Modellboot einfach einen Kipper. 2 Kästchen zusammenstellen. die äußere wende sind mit Scharnieren. An den äußeren Wenden ist eine kleine Verlängerung dran, praktisch eine kleine Antenne. Da bringst ein Seil dran und knotest es zusammen. So, der kasten ist fertig und die äußere Wende sind dank Seil, das die beiden äußeren Wenden zusammenhält,  auch zu. Jetzt bringst du diesen doppelt kasten auf deinem Boot so an(stellst ihn praktisch drauf) das er durch ein Scharnier System immer wieder nach Außen kippen würde, wenn du das Seil löst. Der Kipper währe somit fertig. und zum öffnen, quasi das Seil frei machen würde ich ein zeit schalter nehmen. Du kennst die zeit die du brauchst bis du die Angel stelle erreicht hast, sonst musst noch etwas ausharren über den Angel Platz, fährst den Platz an, wartest die zeit ab, der zeit schalter zieht die Verriegelung, dank Gewichtsverlagerung kippen deine Kästchen nach beiden seiten nach außen und öffnen sich auch automatisch. Strom hast ja sowieso auf deinem Boot, Zeitschalter mit einem Elektromagnet oder irgend was in die Richtung kann ja auch nicht zu fiel kosten. Beim beladen sollte man allerdings achten das es keine Gewichtsverlagerung gibt, beide Kästchen gleichmäßig beladen, sonnst kentert das Boot.
 Na ja, das waren nur mal ein Paar dumme Gedanken.
Gruß
Dimi
oder halt ohne Schalter, gleich die fertige Montage auf dem Futter drauf und mit der Angelschnur halt auch auslösen. Genauer kann man den Köder ja nicht platzieren, oder?


----------



## mr.krabs (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Was wäre, wenn du einen normalen Kippmechanismus baust und an der einen Seite eine Schnur und ne billige Rute dranmachst. Dann fährst du mit dem Boot und lässt die Rolle offen. Wenn du deinen Futterplatz erreicht hast, mqachst du die Rolle zu und das Boot fährt weiter. Die Schnur spannt sich und kippt das Futtergefäß um. Wenn du den Schnurclip bei deiner Rolle benutzt, kannst du wiederholt die gleiche Stelle befüttern und musst außerdem nicht die Rolle selbst zumachen.


----------



## Martin404 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Was für eine lustige Idee! Es wird wahrscheinlich schwierig werden das ganze auszubalanzieren. Am besten den Kippmechanismus nicht zu hoch bauen...
Auf jeden Fall Fotos hochladen wenns fertig geworden ist!!


----------



## BKAngler (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

schönen abend...

habe gerade langeweile und dann stolperte ich über diesen tread hier...

hier sind ja schon einige gute ideen gefallen und darum will ich auch mal noch nen beitrag leisten...^^

wie wäre es denn mit nem Futterautomat für aquarien?
zum beispiel so einem hier:

http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=NC1118&catid=5406&vid=917

hinten aufs boot geschnallt zeit auf ca 5 min gestellt und rausgefahren 

das einzige was da eventuell begrenzt wäre ist vll die futter menge, müsste man eventuell 2 mal rausfahren aber daran sollte es ja nicht scheitern ^^
und preislich ist es sicher ne günstige lösung.

so..ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...

MFG


----------



## cityboy (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

hallo 
ich bin neu hier im forum und wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass das mit den servos billig gemacht ist ein servo schon für 5 € bei conrad...

es gibt servos die 20Kg oder mehr stellkraft haben, die kosten aber dementsprechend mehr, ich denke so an 25€


http://cgi.ebay.de/Hitec-Mega-Quart...ryZ56618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

mfg


----------



## ankaro (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Hey 
guck mal bei youtube o.ä 
da hab ich mich vor ein paar monaten auch schlau gemacht, hatte genau die selbe idee jetzt hab ich die eigentlich auch leicht gehandhabt.
du nimmst dir eine alte rute o.ä oder halt die rute mit der du angelst schraubst eine kiste für den köder aufs boot die man kippen kann.
Dann einfach damit sie nicht während der fahrt kippt, ein kleines holz stück
daran/darunter,nun befestigst du die schnur an das holzstück freilauf rein und ab die post wenn du an der stelle bist einfach mal leicht anschlagen und der köder fällt raus da das holzstück weg ist und die kiste sich neigt 
dann wieder einholen und das boot wieder zurück fahren lassen 

okay 
war eigentlich ne recht gute idee hat auch geklappt aber hatte leider nur ne reichweite von 160 m darum hab ich jetzt ein gekauftes 
damit gehts auf einen knopf druck 
naja viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir


----------



## alte garde (2. August 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Warum muß alles sooo kompliziert gebaut werden?
Ich hab mein Modellboot zum auslegen des Köders benutzt und folgendes einfaches Prinzip angewandt:
Auf dem Boot wird ein großer Sprengring montiert. Durch diesen wird die Schnur der Rute mit dem auszulegenden Köder in einer Schlaufe durchgezogen. In diese Schlaufe wird ein Stift von ca. 10 cm Länge, welche an der Schnur einer 2. Rute befestigt wird, gezogen. Beide Ruten abgelegt, Freilauf rein, und ab auf das Wasser damit. Ist die geplante Stelle erreicht, zieht man durch kurzen Anschlag mit der 2. Rute den Stift aus der Schlaufe und die Montage fällt ins Wasser. Dann einfach wieder einkurbeln und das Boot zurück und fertig. Mit bisl Übung, was Geschwindigkeit des Bootes betrifft, klappt das simple Prinzip mit allen Ködern, warum sollte es nicht auch mit einem Futterkorb gehen.
Ich finde dieses System ideal z.Bsp. an Gewässern mit sehr flachem Ufer, wo Kanten erst nach 150 m sind. Funktioniert sogar Nachts mit nem Knicklicht.:g


----------



## roliki (2. August 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Hab mir so ein Boot auf ebay gekauft - war ein schnellboot und wurden seitlich 2 beháltnisse montiert, űber zusatzservos gesteuert. Hatte aber keinen Ballastkőrper drin - wie sich herausstellte als das boot űber Heck sank.


----------



## forellenfänger (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

hallo leute,
versuch mal auf das Boot eine Platte draufzumachen
die hinten und an den seiten umzäunt ist, also wo
das futter nicht rausfallen kann. Wenn dein boot schnell
genug fährt könnte villeicht das Futter durch einen apruppten rückkraft 
stoß runterfallen...

ichweis es nicht  obs klappt, aber villeicht weis ja jemand mehr


----------



## Insomnia (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Modellboot als Futterboot umbauen*

Wir haben das immer so gemacht: Kleiner Kasten aus PVC (Schraubenkästchen) mit ein ganz wenig Klettband auf dem Boot montiert. Am oberen Rand des Kästchens Bleiband verklebt, damit sich der Schwerpunkt erhöht. Schnur drann, Rolle auf und ab mit dem Boot ins Wasser. Wenn das Boot am Ziel angekommen ist Rolle zu, die Schnur spannt sich und reisst den Kasten vom Boot. Durch das Blei am oberen Rand dreht sich der Kasten im Wasser um und der Inhalt fällt raus. Das Boot normal wieder reinfahren, den Kasten mit der Rute reinkurbeln und fertig. Die Lösung funktioniert absolut zuverlässig, ist echt nicht teuer (wenn man das Boot hat) und ist (zumindest bei unserem Bott) locker 5x schneller am Ziel als jedes scheiss Futterboot für 400 €. Unser Boot hat 2 620er Mabuchis drinne, da muss man echt langsam anfahren und geschmeidig beschleunigen sonst liegt das Futter sofort im Teich. Aber: Man kann ja auch ein langsameres Boot nehmen. Und der geile Nebeneffekt: Mit einem schnellen Boot kannst du a) Angelkollegen|kopfkrat|bigeyes und b) andere Futterbootkapitäne ganz fein ärgern#q. Macht soviel Spass das wir das Angeln manchmal total vergessen.:vikGibt leider manchmal Ärger|gr:...aber wo Licht, da auch Schatten:m No Risk, no fun....


----------

